# Help...Bubbles on top of surface water.



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

I have 2 bubble makers in my tank. 1 is a long airstone that shoots out a lot of bubbles, the other is a small one (skeleton sitting on a cannon, sweet) that also shoots bubbles. The long one is on the left side of the aquarium and the cannon is on the right. The bubbles that come out of the cannon float on the surface for a few seconds before popping, but the bubbles that come out the long one on the left seem to stay there for a long time and cover the top of the water (see picture link below). How can i fix this? I dont want to remove the long one because i like it. Any help would be appreciated, and if you need more info please ask i'll try to help. Thanks


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

i have to post 5 messages before i can put a link or an image into a post...so just ignore all these until the picture...


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

.............wooo fish woooo............


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz..


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

Ok 1 more and then the picture


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

Finally...the picture has come back to Aquarium Forums....some people will get that, some wont. Here it is. 

http://i44.tinypic.com/zo8cwl.jpg <---Click Link for picture


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like something in the water that is causing that. How did you clean the tank?


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

The bubble wand creates much smaller bubbles and way more of them than your decoration does, large bubbles burst easier/ quicker. I have a long bubble wand as well and get the same look on the surface, this is even worse with the addition of medications or conditioners, dont really know how you can avoid it but it is nothing to worry about forsure,


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

I cleaned it with a hose, didnt use any soap. It had lime buildup all over the top edge of the tank, not on the glass but the black cover, so i used CLR on that, But i rinsed it off good after i used it.


----------



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

Does anyone know how to make the small bubbles disappear and not come back? its very unattractive and the fish dont seem to like going to that side of the tank for too long.


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

One time I bought some PH decreaser to 6.5 as I also keep tetras and my water is high PH out of well, close to 8.0 and I noticed the top of the water after I used this product by API.....had a lot of bubbles and almost looked like something else was gathering on top of the water....after doing my regular water changes it finally disappeared, but I didn't add anymore of the PH decreasing stuff either.


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

I get the same effect when I add conditioner each week it lasts a few days and clears up till I redose, only way to avoid this completely is get rid of bubble wand. You are creating bubbles in the water and they have to go to the surface.


----------

